# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  ****صافرة تحذير*****  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## غواص بحر الفوركس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *حقيقة اني رايت وانا  اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم 
الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع  امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..
ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .
فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.
ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي . 
عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية 
لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .
عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من  الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك  
لكم تحياتي وتقديري  *

----------


## (عدي)

* عودا حميدا يا دكتور ،،، وصدقني هذا ما كنت افكر به ،، فسعر النفط وصل حدا غير معقول ،، والداو ايضا ،، الكيبل على شارت الاسبوعي اظهر شمعة انعكاسية 
ولكن ننتظر بوادر التصحيح
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## عبده المصرى

حبيبى الغالى حبيت اسلم عليك واحشنى جداااا وياريت لا تتركنا كل هذه المدة بارك الله فيك ،،،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## موحد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *  
> عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية 
> لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .
> عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من  الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك  
> لكم تحياتي وتقديري  *

 ما أسهل الكلام .. وما هو إلا رجما بالغيب
وما أسهل التعالم .. وما هو إلا قله علم
وليست النائحة الثكلى كالنائحة المستأجرة

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> * عودا حميدا يا دكتور ،،، وصدقني هذا ما كنت افكر به ،، فسعر النفط وصل حدا غير معقول ،، والداو ايضا ،، الكيبل على شارت الاسبوعي اظهر شمعة انعكاسية 
> ولكن ننتظر بوادر التصحيح
> تقبل تحياتي*

 *ان شاء الله قد نري تصحيحا جيدا هذا الاسبوع او ربما الاسبوع التالي علي الاكثر
تقبل ودي*

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> حبيبى الغالى حبيت اسلم عليك واحشنى جداااا وياريت لا تتركنا كل هذه المدة بارك الله فيك ،،،،،

 *حبيبي عبده بك كيف احوالك واخبارك اسف للغياب لكثرة الاشغال والاسفار وان شاء الله ساعود قريبا ففي  كل عودة الي القاهرة احاول ان اتابع المنتدي واحبائي به وان شاء الله قريبا ساستقر بالقاهرة وسنعود للمشاركات من جديد*

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> ما أسهل الكلام .. وما هو إلا رجما بالغيب
> وما أسهل التعالم .. وما هو إلا قله علم
> وليست النائحة الثكلى كالنائحة المستأجرة

 *صدقت!!*

----------


## عبدالكريم

يا حي الله أخونا الغاليمشتاقين لمواضيعك المتميزة والقيمة وشكرا للتنبيه الهامبارك الله فيك

----------


## مضارب محترف

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

  

> *حقيقة اني رايت وانا اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم*  *الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..* *ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .* *فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.* *ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي .*  *عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية*  *لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .* *عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك*   *لكم تحياتي وتقديري*

 يا صديقي عندما كتبت سأنتحر طلبنا منك تحليلا اساسيا لما تتنبأ به ولم نكن نطلب منك ان تشرح لنا سنوات خبراتك وعلمك  لان هناك العديد من الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى لايحتاجون شرحك لسنوات خبرتك وعلمك ويمتلكون علما كبيرا ولكنهم لاينتحرون  ارجو ان تكتب علما  اتمنى ان أقرأ لك تحليلا يعتمد على اساس علمي

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> يا حي الله أخونا الغاليمشتاقين لمواضيعك المتميزة والقيمة وشكرا للتنبيه الهامبارك الله فيك

 حياك الله اخي عبدالكريم والله ان المميزين امثالكم من يعمرون المنتديات العربية ويجعلنا دائما مهما طال الغياب نعود اليها ونتابع اخبارها ...والتنبيه واجبي وسنعود بموضوعنا الجديدوهو كتاب قيد الطبع سنتناوله هنا كحلقات من خلال المنتدي  (خلاصة الافكار والاسفار)مع نهاية الشهر ان شاء الله وهو عبارة عن طرق متاجرة من دول العالم واكثرها تميزا في اسواق المال والعملات اتناول في الكتاب كيانات امريكية-اوروبية-اسيوية(روسية-ايرانية)وغيرها من دول الاسيان ومقارنتها بنظرائها من الاستراتيجيات العربية طبعا الكلام يدور عن طرق البنوك والمحافظ الكبري في الاستثمار وادارة الازمات وليس الافراد

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> [CENTER] يا صديقي عندما كتبت سأنتحر طلبنا منك تحليلا اساسيا لما تتنبأ به ولم نكن نطلب منك ان تشرح لنا سنوات خبراتك وعلمك  لان هناك العديد من الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى لايحتاجون شرحك لسنوات خبرتك وعلمك ويمتلكون علما كبيرا ولكنهم لاينتحرون  ارجو ان تكتب علما  اتمنى ان أقرأ لك تحليلا يعتمد على اساس علمي

 *لا استطيع ان اناقش المحترفين فاين انا من المحترفين زادك الله من علمه ولا تلتفت لمواضيعي ان كنت لا تستفيد منها ....شاكر لك استقبالك الطيب*

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حيا الله الحبيب ابو عمر  
مشتاقين يا غالي  :Eh S(7):   
  نفهم من كلامك ام التصحيح وشيك   
ممتاز وانا متفق معاك وان كنت اري انه قد يبدا اول العام وعلي كل حال انا في انتظار اشاره اسبوعيه او شهريه  
لكن اري بعد الازواج قد تصحح عميقا كما قلت لكن يظل تصحيح كالباوند واليورو  
واري ازواج اخري قد تغير اتجاهاتها تماما كالدولار ين الذي اراه فنيا ب 130 خلال العام القادم ولله اعلم  
وان كنت اعجز عن ايجاد السيناريو الاساسي الذي يدعم ها الكلام في ظل التخبيط العالمي للاسواق  
اخبار الاتجاهات الاساسيه ايه خلال 2009 ؟ 
مشكور عزيزي علي النصيحه الغاليه ولا ترحمنا من مشاركاتك القيمه  
تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## حكار فوزي

أولا عودا حميدا أخي غواص و اشتقنالك. :Eh S(7):   بالنسبة لوجهة نظرك أنا أشاطرك الرأي, و بالنسبة للتصحيح أظن أنه سيكون كبيرا و ربما سنرى العملات تسترجع حتى 50 بالمائة من قيمتها على المدى القريب جدا.  تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## qassam

> حياك الله اخي عبدالكريم والله ان المميزين امثالكم من يعمرون المنتديات العربية ويجعلنا دائما مهما طال الغياب نعود اليها ونتابع اخبارها ...والتنبيه واجبي وسنعود بموضوعنا الجديدوهو كتاب قيد الطبع سنتناوله هنا كحلقات من خلال المنتدي  (خلاصة الافكار والاسفار)مع نهاية الشهر ان شاء الله وهو عبارة عن طرق متاجرة من دول العالم واكثرها تميزا في اسواق المال والعملات اتناول في الكتاب كيانات امريكية-اوروبية-اسيوية(روسية-ايرانية)وغيرها من دول الاسيان ومقارنتها بنظرائها من الاستراتيجيات العربية طبعا الكلام يدور عن طرق البنوك والمحافظ الكبري في الاستثمار وادارة الازمات وليس الافراد

 هلا ومرحبا بهذه الطلةالبهية (وبالانتظار ان شاء الله من اول النهار )

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> حيا الله الحبيب ابو عمر  
> مشتاقين يا غالي   
>   نفهم من كلامك ام التصحيح وشيك   
> ممتاز وانا متفق معاك وان كنت اري انه قد يبدا اول العام وعلي كل حال انا في انتظار اشاره اسبوعيه او شهريه  
> لكن اري بعد الازواج قد تصحح عميقا كما قلت لكن يظل تصحيح كالباوند واليورو  
> واري ازواج اخري قد تغير اتجاهاتها تماما كالدولار ين الذي اراه فنيا ب 130 خلال العام القادم ولله اعلم  
> وان كنت اعجز عن ايجاد السيناريو الاساسي الذي يدعم ها الكلام في ظل التخبيط العالمي للاسواق  
> اخبار الاتجاهات الاساسيه ايه خلال 2009 ؟ 
> مشكور عزيزي علي النصيحه الغاليه ولا ترحمنا من مشاركاتك القيمه  
> تحياتي

 *يااااااااااااا حكيم والله انك واحشني جدا جدا يا استاذ محسن ودائما اتابع مواضيعك عن بعد .....
شوف يا سيدي السيناريو الاساسي الان هو تجميع وطبعا انت عارف يعني ايه تجميع ...الكبار وراء كل هذه الازمة ...احلام الثراء الفاحش علي يد الديموقراطيين تعصف  باسواق المال يريدون اقصي هبوط محتمل ولكن مستوي 8000 للداو جونز مستوي هام جدا تجاوزه في الاغلاق السنوي قد يجبر الكبار علي التصريف بخسارة كبيرة ...لذلك فالحكومة الامريكية وكبار المستثمرين في حرب شعواء للابقاء علي هذا المستوي والارتداد من عنده سيتغير الوضع بشكل نهائي مع الاغلاق السنوي يا حكيم 
ابدا من الشهر الجديد التامل في سيناريوهات الصعود وخللي بالك الفرصة دي ما بتكررش الا كل 20 سنة يعني ممكن ما نشوفهاش تاني وطبعا انت فاهمني كويس ...المناطق اللي احنا فيها الان مناطق مغرية جدا جدا ولكن الدخول الصحيح والرصيد الكبير اللي يتحمل بالكتير من 1000 الي 2000 نقطة في اسوا الاحوال عكس الاتجاه بعدها ارباح جيدة جدا ان شاء الله 
لك كل الود والتقدير *

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> أولا عودا حميدا أخي غواص و اشتقنالك.  بالنسبة لوجهة نظرك أنا أشاطرك الرأي, و بالنسبة للتصحيح أظن أنه سيكون كبيرا و ربما سنرى العملات تسترجع حتى 50 بالمائة من قيمتها على المدى القريب جدا.  تحياتي و تقديري.

 *اشكرك اخي العزيز حكار  واوافقك الراي ولكن لا داعي للعجلة في الشراء.... الدخول المحسوب فيه كل الخير باذن الله*

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> هلا ومرحبا بهذه الطلةالبهية (وبالانتظار ان شاء الله من اول النهار )

 *هلا بيك اخي العزيز ان شاء الله قريبا جدا سنكون معكم بالموضوع الجديد  ومتابعة الصعود المحتمل باذن الله*

----------


## اسلام عادل

يالتوفيق يا اخي ونظره موفقه ان شاء الله
بس افتكر دايما
ان Trend is ur friend

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> يالتوفيق يا اخي ونظره موفقه ان شاء الله
> بس افتكر دايما
> ان Trend is ur friend

 *صحيح ولا اطالبك بان تشتري قبل الكسر ولكن علي الاقل لا تبيع في منطقة محتمل الارتداد منها وانتظر ان يكسر  
تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *حقيقة اني رايت وانا اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم*  *الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..* *ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .* *فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.* *ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي .*  *عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية*  *لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .* *عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك*   *لكم تحياتي وتقديري*

 السلام عليكم
هلا بيك اخي  غواص 
كلامك  منطقي جدا خاصة بعد اغلاقات هذا الاسبوع 
فالداو جونز  اصر على الاغلاق فوق مستوى 7950 بشراسة بالغة في نهاية السوق 
و النفط أيضا أصر عللى الاغلاق فوق مستوى ال 50.00 الذي يشكل مستوى نفسي قوي جداا كسلعة للنفط 
ما الاحظه ايضا اصرار اليورو دولار و الين على  عدم الهبوط رغم ما حدث للداو جونز 
لاحظنا اليورو دولار كل ما نزل يرجع يرتد بقوة فوق مستوى ال 12500 
طبعا بغض النظر عن الترند وخلافه وإنما هذه الحركات تدل على أن هناك من يدافع عن بعض المستويات بقوة 
فنيا نقول هبوط ولكن ما نشهده من حركات على بعض العملات و السلع ولا ننسى ما قام به الذهب يوم امس تدل على ما اسلفت له سابقا اخي غواص

----------


## t.analysis

يا مية مرحب دكتور ياسر 
و ععودأ حميداً كما نتمنى ان لاتطل علينا الغيبة مرة اخرى

----------


## dealer1

اخي العزيز 
شكرا لك  فتحذير الاخرين واجب في هذه الفترة خوفا من الانجرار وراء التقارير المفبركه
واوافقك الراي فيما تقول  وستبداهذه الموجه والله اعلم  بداية السبوع القادم 
وقد اضفت اليوم موضوعا جديدا في قسم التوصيات بعنوان 0(العوده الى الصعود) لتحذير المتاجرين 
وفقك الله

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> السلام عليكم
> هلا بيك اخي  غواص 
> كلامك  منطقي جدا خاصة بعد اغلاقات هذا الاسبوع 
> فالداو جونز  اصر على الاغلاق فوق مستوى 7950 بشراسة بالغة في نهاية السوق 
> و النفط أيضا أصر عللى الاغلاق فوق مستوى ال 50.00 الذي يشكل مستوى نفسي قوي جداا كسلعة للنفط 
> ما الاحظه ايضا اصرار اليورو دولار و الين على  عدم الهبوط رغم ما حدث للداو جونز 
> لاحظنا اليورو دولار كل ما نزل يرجع يرتد بقوة فوق مستوى ال 12500 
> طبعا بغض النظر عن الترند وخلافه وإنما هذه الحركات تدل على أن هناك من يدافع عن بعض المستويات بقوة 
> فنيا نقول هبوط ولكن ما نشهده من حركات على بعض العملات و السلع ولا ننسى ما قام به الذهب يوم امس تدل على ما اسلفت له سابقا اخي غواص

  *وهذه  هي خدعة اسواق العملات اخي عبد المهيمن ونظرة الكبار بالتجميع في هذه المستويات والتصريف عندما يبدا الناس بالشراء لذلك فالمقاييس في المضاربة بيننا وبينهم مختلفة نهائيا هو يشترون في الوقت الذ نبيع نحن فيه ونحن نشتري منهم بيعهم*

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> يا مية مرحب دكتور ياسر 
> و ععودأ حميداً كما نتمنى ان لاتطل علينا الغيبة مرة اخرى

 *مرحبا بك اخي الكريم واظن اسمك محمود لازلت في ذاكرتي واظنك غيرت معرفك*

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

> اخي العزيز 
> شكرا لك  فتحذير الاخرين واجب في هذه الفترة خوفا من الانجرار وراء التقارير المفبركه
> واوافقك الراي فيما تقول  وستبداهذه الموجه والله اعلم  بداية السبوع القادم 
> وقد اضفت اليوم موضوعا جديدا في قسم التوصيات بعنوان 0(العوده الى الصعود) لتحذير المتاجرين 
> وفقك الله

 *بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي العزيز ولكن يجب الحذر والدخول من اماكن جيدة انا اتكلم عن اتجاه قادم وليس علي الغد او الاسبوع المقبل كن حذرا وبالتوفيق لك يا رب*

----------


## t.analysis

> *مرحبا بك اخي الكريم واظن اسمك محمود لازلت في ذاكرتي واظنك غيرت معرفك*

 أصبت   :Good: 
ماشاء الله ذاكرة قوية

----------


## NASSEER

(رويترز) - وقال متعاملون ان مشتريات من بنك أمريكي وراء ارتفاع الجنيه أكثر من سنت عن مستوياته قبل اعلان تفاصيل محضر اجتماع البنك المركزي.  هذا ماحدث يوم الاربعاء ارتفع الجنية الاسترليني 280 نقطة فجئة وبعدها نزل 500 نقطة يومي الاربعاء والخميس هل لك تفسير لهذي الحركة من البنك ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> *حبيبي عبده بك كيف احوالك واخبارك اسف للغياب لكثرة الاشغال والاسفار وان شاء الله ساعود قريبا ففي  كل عودة الي القاهرة احاول ان اتابع المنتدي واحبائي به وان شاء الله قريبا ساستقر بالقاهرة وسنعود للمشاركات من جديد*

 مرحبا بك يا دكتور ومنور المنتدى 
وان شاء الله ننتظر عودتك مرة اخرى

----------


## alomdabasha

مرحبا يادكتور مشتاقين للغواصه ارجو الا تحرمنا منها  تقبل تحياتى    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## k.e.n

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *حقيقة اني رايت وانا اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم*  *الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..* *ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .* *فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.* *ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي .*  *عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية*  *لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .* *عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك*   *لكم تحياتي وتقديري*

  :015:  :015:  الله يعطيك العافيه وهذه ليست اراء بل هي وقائع وستتجسد على ارض الواقع بمرور الوقت وانا ارى ان استمرار الهبوط سيغير كثيرا في الخارطه الاقتصاديه صدقا وخليها في قلبي عشان ما اتعرض لهجوم :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابوعادل

أهلين وسهلين حي الله ابو عمر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## golden2000

عودا حميدا اخي الكريم وماطول علينا الغيبة
لي استفسار لو سمحت
هل تري تصحيح عميق للعملات امام الدولار تم يكمل الدولار طريقه لاعلي
ام سنري لوهات جديدة للدولار امام العملات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   اهلا دكتور ياســــــــــــر  :Icon26:  بارك الله فيك علي التحذير   ودائماً ننتظر منك المزيد ........   وانتظرني متابع ومشارك معك في الموضوع الجديد ان شاء الله    :Big Grin:

----------


## cham

موضوع رائع يستحق الشكر و الثناء وتوقيته يدل على خبره وذكاء  تحيتي لك غواص البحر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Unknown

عودا احمدا يا ابو عمر وحمدالله علي سلامتك لاني عارف انك كنت في انجلترا الفترة اللي فاتت وان شاء الله تستقر معانا شوية في القاهرة ونستفيد من خبراتك الكبيرة واتمني انك تكون لسة فاكرني  تحياتي يا غالي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبومحمود

> *وهذه  هي خدعة اسواق العملات اخي عبد المهيمن ونظرة الكبار بالتجميع في هذه المستويات والتصريف عندما يبدا الناس بالشراء لذلك فالمقاييس في المضاربة بيننا وبينهم مختلفة نهائيا هو يشترون في الوقت الذ نبيع نحن فيه ونحن نشتري منهم بيعهم*

 *أهلاً يادكتور  ..  هنا نصل الى الحقيقة  ورقهم مخفي وأراقنا مكشوفة  الذكاء وسرعة التصرف الناتجة عن تراكم الخبرات ضرورية  وللدخول والخروج يجب أن تكون قناص ماهر  ومرن .  تحياتي*

----------


## بسيم محمد

د.ياسر
إفتقدنا تحليلاتك فهي دائما محل ترحيب وتقرع الجرس لمن يسمع . أهلا وسهلا بطلتك .

----------


## عاشق الذبذبـة

اهلا وسهلا بعودتك يادكتور عوده ميمونة ان شاءالله   كما هي عادة من يعطي بلاحدود لايستطيع الا ان يعطي مهما واجهته من عقبات .  وكماهي عادة المبدعين حين يغيبون فلا وقت لديهم يهدرونه سدى وانما يأتون بكل ماهو مفيد ويناسب حجم غيابهم وعطاءهم .

----------


## ابو الطيب

هلا ومرحبا بيك دكتور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير اود ان اقترح عليك ان تكتب موضوعا بهذا الخصوص ونتابع معاك رحلة الصعود 
                                ضربة المعلم بألففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف  ف

----------


## متداول-متميز

*موفق يا دكتور باذن الله وحمد الله علي السلامة وفي انتظار الموضوع الجديد*  :Eh S(7):

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز على التنبيه انا باعت شارت رفقه للباوند دولار تحليل اليوتى هو فعلا فى الان صعود لكن على ما اعتقد بعد هبوط للخامسه والاخيره ان شاء الله والصعود بحوالى 800 الى 1200 نقطه ان شاء الله ولا انت ايه رايك والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## جولاي

شكرا لك يا دكتور يااسر على هذا التنبيه  
 اعتقدا نك وضعت هذا التنبيه بناء على التحليل الفني فقط  
 ولكن هل التحليل المالي يدعم فكرة الارتدااد  ؟ !!!!!!! 
 خصوصاا بعد تدهور الاوضاع الاقتصادية في معظم بلدان العاالم ولا سيماا اوروبا واليابان وبريطانياا  
وهاهي بريطانيا كل فترة تخفض من سعر الفائدة واخيرا سويسرا خفضت الفائدة على الفرنك  
والياباان اعلنت انهاا من ضمن الدول التي انكمشت اقتصادياا  
هل ما يحدث في هذه الدول يشفع لعملاتها بالارتدااد  ؟؟ !!!!

----------


## محمد سلامة

اعتقد و الله اعلم ممكن يكون في تصحثح بس تغير اتجاه صعب

----------


## abo-anas

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *حقيقة اني رايت وانا  اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم 
> الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع  امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..
> ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .
> فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.
> ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي . 
> عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية 
> لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .
> عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من  الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك  
> لكم تحياتي وتقديري  *

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تصدق !!!
أني كلما تصفحت منتدنا العزيز لا أبحث عن المواضيع أكثر من بحثي عن كاتبي تلك المواضيع ولما وجدت موضوعك سررت كثيرا وفرحت، تعرف لماذا لأن هناك بعض الأشخاص في هذا المنتدى عندما تراهم لا زالوا يواصلون ويشقون الطريق رغم الصعاب والمشاكل التي تعترضهم فذلك مبعث الأمل 
وأنت من هؤلاء الأشخاص
زادك الله من علمه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اهلا بكم غواص بحر الفوركس ولا شك ان التحليل الاساسي يؤيد  وجهة نظرك

----------


## dealer1

احذرو النفط  وكل التقارير الكاذبه (   _145 شراء؟؟؟    50 بيع  ؟؟؟؟؟) 
من بعد اذن الدكتور ياسر  ارفق  شارت النفط

----------


## العين الطارقه

المؤشر العام للدولار 
تحت DXY_ 
هل الاغلاق صحيح على 88.19

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *حقيقة اني رايت وانا اتصفح المنتدي حالات بيع بالجملة ولهم كل الحق في ذلك فالترند العام هابط بلغة التحليل الفني ولكن الي متي سيستمر الترند الهابط .... اعتقد انه يجب ان يصحح عميقا بلغة الفنيين او يغير اتجاهه لحظة ما ومن هنا شرعت في كتابة هذا المقال التحذيري حتي اطلق صافرة تحذيرية للبائعين بان اجل البيع ان طال هذا الاسبوع فلن يطول الاسبوع القادم*  *الحرب الشرسة بين كبار المستثمرين والمحافظ الامريكيين وبين الحكومة الاميريكية علي وشك الانتهاء داو جونز عند نقاط تاريخية الهبوط عنها يؤدي الي اهتزاز اكبر كيان اقتصادي عالمي وهروب رؤوس الاموال ....النفط وصل الي مستوي سعري منافس جدا وفرص غير مسبوقة للشراء .... بداية ولاية امريكية جديدة للسيناتور باراك اوباما مع امل جشع لتحقيق ارباح خرافية يراود المستثمرين الكبار ..* *ليس هنا مجالي لاقول اشتري الباوند*ين من 134 وبيعه عند 190 ولكن مجالي هنا كي احذر فقط .* *فيا صاحب الحساب الكبير تستطيع العمل بحرية ولكن لا تطمع في اهداف غير منطقية علي امل ان الازمة لا فرار منها فللازمات رجال وهم ادري بحلولها وهذا الحل بات قريب .قد تعود الاسعار للهبوط ومن المؤكد انها لن تصعد الي الجبال بين ليلة وضحاها ولكن كلمة التصحيح العميق بلغة الفنيين يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.* *ويا صاحب الحساب الصغير افضل لك ان تمتطي المدرجات حتي اغلاق هذا الشهر وربما العام وحافظ علي اموالك افضل من ان تطمع بربح لن ياتي .*  *عندما كتبت موضوع بعنوان سانتحر وقلت اني سابيع اليورو بهدف 1000 نقطة والفرنك والين وخلافه هاجمني البعض علي اي سند تستند .ويا ايها البعض لو جلست لاحكي لك سندي فقد يستغرق هذا سنينا هي سنوات دراساتي وابحاثي الاقتصادية*  *لا ادعي علم الغيب لان الغيب بيد الله فقط ولكني لي شواهد اقراها تختلف عن شواهد الكثيرين وربما رواد الاساسي في المنتدي يشاركوني نفس الراي امثال الدكتور/هاني ميديا وععض الاخوة واعتذر ان كنت نسيت احدا .* *عموما تستطيع ان تتاكد باسلوبك من الارتداد سواء فنيا بكسر ترندات او فيبوناتشي او نماذج او موجات او غيرها ولكن اساسيا خذ حذرك فالتصحيح بات اقرب اليك من كفك*   *لكم تحياتي وتقديري*

 يا هلا بالغواص وحمدلله علئ سلامتك . :Regular Smile:  انا لا اظن ان التصحيح سيكون كبير سيكون حوالئ 300 - 700 نقطة حسب الزوج في حالة حدوثه مثلا ثم العودة للترند الهابط اساسيا وفنيا ولست والله من نوع خالف تعرف لكن دع الايام تفعل ما تشاء وطب ان حكم القضاء. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## بشير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صحح الزوج بأكثر من 61.8 وأغلق أعلاها متوقع ان تكون شمعة هذا الشهر متذبذبة والاقرب تُغلق حيرة لتأتي الشمعة التي بعدها مؤكدة للانعكاس عائدة داخل البيولنجر اذاً سنتعاطى في تعاملنا هذا الشهر مع اليوروين على أنه في منطقة حيرة وتذبذب بداية للانعكاس وبالتوفيق للجميع

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/902060-27-post.html

----------


## HaniMedia

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز دكتور ياسر و فعلا كما تقول ان المستويات الحالية جيدة جدا للشراء استثماريا و بالاخص امام الدولار فكل السلع تقريبا و العملات وصلت لمستويات متدنية جدا امام الدولار مما ينذر بتراجع مسار او تصحيح عميق 
عموما فنيا ما زال امامنا عدة محطات مهمة هى ما ستحكمنى على الاقل شخصيا فى تحديد الارتداد من عدمه و هى مستويات 134.24  للباوند ين  , 1.4284 للاسترلينى دولار  و 92.15 للدولار ين و من هناك يمكننا ان نقرر استكمال المسار من عدمه 
اساسيا مؤشر الداو جونز و عودته مرة اخرى لمستويات 8000 و عدم القدرة اسبوعيا على الاغلاق بعيدا عنها يعطى انطباع بعدم الثقة فى الوقت الحالى و ان كان ما يؤكد اكثر هو الاغلاق الشهرى 
عموما ما زالت مستويات 6600 هى الاقرب امامى و لا تختلف مع رؤيتك فالاستثمار لا يتاثر ب 1000 او حتى 2000 نقطة 
من الناحية الاقتصادية ايضا ارى و الله اعلم اننا بصدد دورة زمنية جديدة ستنتهى فى 2010 ان شاء الله تعالى مما يعزوا بنا للتفكير فى مستويات جيدة تسمح بانطلاق سعرى جديد يليق بان يكون بداية دورة زمنية سعرية 
و فى النهاية ما يحكمنا هو كسر و اختراق مستويات معينه على المدى الشهرى فقط 
عموما وجهة نظرى كاملة مطروحة فى الموضوع فى توقيعى (( الاهداف القادمة )) ارجو منك ان شاء الله القاء نظرة عليها و ان نتناقش فيها فانت تعلم مدى استمتاعى بالمناقشة معك اخى العزيز 
رجاء اخر لا تطيل علينا و اتمنى ان يكون بيننا لقاء قريب باذن الله تعالى 
شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز.....

----------


## متداول-متميز

*لا يسعني الا ان ارفع القبعة  همسة(ان شاء الله لما تيجي بالسلامة هاتعلم اساسي يعني هاتعلم اساسي*

----------


## remo

> *لا يسعني الا ان ارفع القبعة  همسة(ان شاء الله لما تيجي بالسلامة هاتعلم اساسي يعني هاتعلم اساسي*

 اوعى تسيبنى لازم تخلينى اتعلم معاك يعنى همسك فيك بالعافية :Big Grin:    همسة   زعلان منك اوى ولا سؤال ولا تليفون

----------


## golden2000

يا ريتني سمعت كلامك
بصراحة مفتقدين رجل له عين ثاقبة  :No3:  :No3:

----------

